

Elaine, a 81 year old woman, doing open source etiquette right - FabianBeiner
https://github.com/zachleat/Raging-Netflix-Queue/issues/13

======
angersock
I wish we had more users this motivated.

~~~
FabianBeiner
I totally agree! But this also proves that it’s not that hard to follow “the
rules”.

